# Am I the only Canadian?



## aftermath (May 10, 2004)

Like the title implies, am I the only canadian on this forum?


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 10, 2004)

Surely not?! 

 But if you are - I blame Canada!


----------



## fallenstar (May 11, 2004)

Nope. I am...okay not yet OFFCIALLY became Canadian yet, but my application of citizenship is on the way. So, you can count me as half Canadian if you like
You are from East coast? where? Newfoundland? I am here at Vancouver.


----------



## Genus (May 11, 2004)

Actually, as I understand it, there are several million Canadians. Most of whom live in Canada.

Would you believe it.


----------



## The Master™ (May 11, 2004)

Well, I wanna join your merry little band of canuks...

Just haven't sorted the immigration requirements yet...

So, I'm a Canadian-wannabe (not wallaby!!)...


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (May 11, 2004)

Yes, I understand that wallabies are largely Australian...


----------



## Hypes (May 11, 2004)

Some have been known to survive the swim to Canada, however.


----------



## Foxbat (May 11, 2004)

It doesn't matter where you come from in my book. As Robbie Burns said: We're a' Jock Thomson's Bairns  


PS...It looks like I might be the only Scot.


----------



## The Master™ (May 11, 2004)

No, I doubt you are the only Scot... It is my experience, that if there is one in a crowd, there are probably a dozen more just waiting for a chance to say HIYA!!!


----------



## Genus (May 11, 2004)

Aye, there's probably a few more aboot somewhere.


----------



## fallenstar (May 12, 2004)

Then I might be the only Chinese as well...Plus, I am almost a Canadian because I immagrated to Canada and are applying for citizenship, I am still a Chinese nationalist, believe it or not


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (May 12, 2004)

Well I seem to be the only Indian here, apart from a couple of lurker friends.


----------



## Ahdkaw (May 12, 2004)

At least I know I'm not the only Yorkshireman on the board, unless Brian is a Yorkshire immigrant.


----------



## The Master™ (May 12, 2004)

And don't forget the Leeds contingent... (bearing in mind my earlier comment...)


----------



## tonic (May 12, 2004)

Im canadian lol born in Montreal and live in Toronto...how much more canadian can you get.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 12, 2004)

Yes, we have a good representation from Yorkshire here.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (May 12, 2004)

Interestingly a whole chunk of my family is Canadian - an uncle and aunt in Ottawa and their son who lives in London, Ontario.


----------



## tonic (May 12, 2004)

Oh that's cool, those are all nice places.


----------



## Ahdkaw (May 12, 2004)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> And don't forget the Leeds contingent... (bearing in mind my earlier comment...)


Oh yeah, failed to notice (read: read) your location.  

That'll be three of us then. Go Yorkshire! We rock!


----------



## aftermath (May 12, 2004)

well, this is amusing. i was born in cape breton. riased in cape breton and rarely ever leave it. but at the end of the summer, i'm moving out of the province to go to college!! yah! mwhahahahaha... i have to attempt to learn 3d arts. you know... it's bloody cold here. canada is boring. we have no history. the oldest building around here would more than likely be the church, which is only like 250 years. we have to ancient histroy. it sucks. but we have a lot of snow, and snow means cold and the cold is good for the guys, you nkow, because the girls are fond of wearing t-shirts in the winter... 

i know... it's sad, but since i have no gf at the time... mwhahaha

i'm not sure if this post makes since.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (May 13, 2004)

Not really, but I won't hold that against you.


----------



## Elohim is plural (May 13, 2004)

I AM CANADIAN...

left coast livin' yo!...vancouver, british columbia, CANADA...great place...untouched wilderness... pristine water... "frontier attitude"... great restaurants... people asking for cigarettes all the time... beer... fresh venison... salmon... a cultural mosaic instead of a melting pot... snowboarder chicks... good marihuana...inventors of standardized time zones...william gibson ,of neuromancer fame, lives here...almost as many guns per capita as the united states but way less violent crime...enough maple syrup to choke a moose...robert j. sawyer (splendid sci-fi that should be read)...more beer...

canada is a good place...come on by and see us some time...
EIP


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (May 13, 2004)

I'd add Steven Erikson, Rush and The Tea Party (one of my very favourite bands) to that list. Any of you Canadians heard The Tea Party, btw?


----------



## The Master™ (May 13, 2004)

If there is anyone in Canada wanting to move out, I'll swap!!!!

I love cold, I love snow, I love wilderness, I love girls in t-shirts in winter, I love the idea of a large country with few people and wildlife on your doorstep!!!

BRING IT ON!!!

Okay, so I have an issue about where I live... We have plenty of wildlife, but it is the local kids!!!


----------



## aftermath (May 13, 2004)

To hell with beer!Whisky, the water of life! oh yeah...

No boarder chicks here, but there are plently of beach chicks... oh my god. 
lol... i'm supposed to be doing php... but hey!  
hmm, on the east coast, we have death metal!!! 
Cephalectomy! YEAH! I still think beer is crap. and the bell guy, invented the phone and all. i suppose that counts for something. and the distillery.the only producer of single malt whisky in canada! mwhahaha... so yeah, the east coast isnt too bad... mind you there is like only 8 cities in all of the maritimes. ugh, under populated back water. lol...i think i'm still a little drunk...

lol, grad party+LOTS of liquior+rain=fun. I don't remeber the nite!


----------



## Yvienn (May 13, 2004)

I love cold too! And long nights - you have long nights in Canada, don't you? But I am not fond of wearing t-shirt in winter... strange hobby. Wildlife on my doorstep would also be a good idea. Ok, guys, we're going to Canada. I'm so bored with my city...


----------



## Foxbat (May 13, 2004)

Talking of wildlife on my doorstep....I had a Peacock on mine this morning - promptly followed by the Police giving chase. 

So far, I've had a Swan, Fox and a Toad at my front door in this last year.

There's now't as queer as reality


----------



## Esioul (May 13, 2004)

I am partly Yorkshrie and partly from the Kingdom of Fife and partly from London. But I live in East Anglia and am really a Fenwoman.


----------



## The Master™ (May 13, 2004)

Foxbat said:
			
		

> Talking of wildlife on my doorstep....I had a Peacock on mine this morning - promptly followed by the Police giving chase.
> 
> So far, I've had a Swan, Fox and a Toad at my front door in this last year.
> 
> There's now't as queer as reality


Should we be calling you Dr Doolittle???  



			
				Esioul said:
			
		

> I am partly Yorkshrie and partly from the Kingdom of Fife and partly from London. But I live in East Anglia and am really a Fenwoman.


WOW... You are more of a Heinz 57!!!   Okay then Fenwoman Esioul!!!  



			
				Yvienn said:
			
		

> Ok, guys, we're going to Canada.


I'm with you!!! You make all the arrangements!!!


----------



## Yvienn (May 13, 2004)

Ha ha ha. Bur when there will be cheap airlines like these in Europe, who knows...


----------



## Orthandor (May 13, 2004)

Do you guys know those D-10 planes that they switched to the C-47 for the U.S. airborne paratrooping division in 1938.I heard of a guy who will fly you across the arctique from the white horse to iqualuit(sorry if i spelled it wrong)
for only $45!
How canadian is that eh!


----------



## fallenstar (May 14, 2004)

Elohim is plural said:
			
		

> I AM CANADIAN...
> 
> left coast livin' yo!...vancouver, british columbia, CANADA...great place...untouched wilderness... pristine water... "frontier attitude"... great restaurants... people asking for cigarettes all the time... beer... fresh venison... salmon... a cultural mosaic instead of a melting pot... snowboarder chicks... good marihuana...inventors of standardized time zones...william gibson ,of neuromancer fame, lives here...almost as many guns per capita as the united states but way less violent crime...enough maple syrup to choke a moose...robert j. sawyer (splendid sci-fi that should be read)...more beer...
> 
> ...


you are at Vancouver too??Hey I am here as well, one of the best places in the world!


----------



## Elohim is plural (May 14, 2004)

the west is the best...i've lived in many places in canada and have fallen in love with the rockies...come if you can
EIP


----------



## polymorphikos (May 14, 2004)

Come to Australia! We're dangerously underpopulated, too, but we have deserts and the ferocious goanna! Marvel at the vicious wallaby as it stalks its prey, or the noble koala as it sits in a tree and eats toxic leaves! Take photographs of that damn opera house and then ask why our culture is built around the bush when we're 70% urban, and why there aren't any kangaroos in the streets! Get pissed, pull a root at a back-packers, spend all your time in Surfers Paradise or at Bondi underneath a bar table feeling nauteous, and then go home and proclaim that you have seen the real Australia, or at least that bit down by the beach near the kiosk where all the surfies hang out!

Alternately, you could go to New Zealand, pat a kiwi (human or avian, it's your choice), and see where they made LOTR. I'll be in Geelong either way watching the Simpsons and reading Bill Savage comics, so it doesn't phase me either way.

(note: the former is a desperate attempt by the author to make his own nation seem more relevant and attractive in the face of overwhelming opposition from Canadians, who have the marked advantage of mooses and funny accents. The author's views are not those of Australians as a whole, who quite like Canadians as a rule because they have department stores called Roots, their national animal is the beaver, and they call bum-bags fanny packs - all rude and highly amusing. The Australian government recommends that all people in the sunny parts of the world move to Canada, thus allowing us to take-over the equatorial zone of the Earth by means of Operation Assassin Bar-Tender. You are welcome to take the rest of the Commonwealth.)

(Second note: sorry if I make no sense I am Australian, after all.)


----------



## The Master™ (May 14, 2004)

That's a thing I've always wanted to know about Australia... Why does it seem that all the Aussies in Leeds work in bars???

I've only ever known one to work in an office, but quit to work in a bar!!!  

And are the Aussies trying to take over the entire Commonwealth??? Insidious!!!

No wonder the country is under-populated, THEY ARE IN THE REST OF THE WORLD!!!

There are probably more Aussies working in Leeds, than living in Australia!!!


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 14, 2004)

LOL@polymorphikos's post.


----------



## erickad71 (May 16, 2004)

I was wondering where Geelong was, thanks for clearing that up.


----------

